# where is the 2576 Craftsman video?



## tommock (Apr 21, 2012)

HELLO<
I Joined to find out more about the use of the Craftsman Dovetail Router, #2576.

I find no links to that information.
THANK YOU.
TOM


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tom,

Since you seem to be a bit put out, let me Google that for you.

Or a simple search for Craftsman # 2576 typed into the search bar at the top of every page on the forum would get you there. Sorry, doesn't look like there are any videos.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , Tom.

Sorry we can't help you with that video.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, Craftsman 2576 is a dovetail jig. We do not have any videos about it but if you need help with it post your questions in the jigs and fixtures section. Here is a link to a thread about this jig: http://www.routerforums.com/general...an-dovetail-fixture-kit-2576-a.html#post89708


----------



## tommock (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you Mike. I'll get back to you if I need more help.
Tom


----------



## tommock (Apr 21, 2012)

Bill,
You are right, I was put out. I had already looked at google, got to the site and only found the material list that was not in my instructions pamphlet. When I joined this site I expected the video to be available, Note my comment. I APPRECIATE YOUR REPLY.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I will suggest you put the OLD, 40 year old Craftsman dovetail jig out to pasture and just be done with it..then you will be a happy camper and putting dovetails in place in a snap.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

==
==


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

tommock said:


> Bill,
> You are right, I was put out. I had already looked at google, got to the site and only found the material list that was not in my instructions pamphlet. When I joined this site I expected the video to be available, Note my comment. I APPRECIATE YOUR REPLY.
> Tom


Tom, no problem, I admit I was a bit snippy with the LMGTFY thing, don't do that very often. The forum search link I posted doesn't work for me now, dunno what happened with that but you can type the search terms in for yourself.. 

Anyway, we're a community here and joining up just because you expect to find that someone took the time and effort to post a video on some obscure product made 40 years ago is a bit optimistic on your part, IMO. It didn't cost you anything to join, maybe 5 minutes to fill out forms, then your first post comes off as a complaint about not being able to find what you wanted, not exactly putting your best foot forward.

We share info back and forth, we search first and then ask politely if we can't find something we need help with, we share what we've learned with others who haven't learned it yet and maybe spare them some pain and expense in the process. And WE DON'T SHOUT at each other. We're a community, just friends getting together and having a good time, sharing what we know and learning from the other members.

Welcome to the board,
Bill


----------

